

Your cellphone is killing you  - ghosh
http://www.salon.com/2014/04/12/your_cellphone_is_killing_you_what_people_dont_want_you_to_know_about_electromagnetic_fields/

======
greenyoda
_" many of us are holding high-powered microwave transmitters—in the form of
cell phones—directly against our heads"_

The typical power output of a mobile phone is around 100 milliwatts, with the
transmitting power varying depending on how far you are from the cell tower
and other parameters. That doesn't really qualify as a "high-powered"
transmitter. (What's your microwave oven then? A weapon of mass destruction?)

Now, it's possible that low-level microwave radiation can have adverse effects
on health, but starting an article with this kind of overblown sensationalism
doesn't bode well for its overall credibility.

~~~
xellisx
Hasn't this myth been busted 100 times over.

~~~
unicornporn
What myth?

------
itsame
Something that always annoys me about these articles is the ambiguity behind
what constitutes "usage". Idling in pocket (but actively connected to phone
network)? Data, text, or voice calls? Voice calls using phone directly to ear,
wired headset, or wireless (Bluetooth) headset?

Judging by most articles I've seen, the studies appear to be very typically
limited to voice calls using the phone directly to ear, which isn't a common
use case in for me.

~~~
madhuprasanna
True. If a cell phone (with data disabled) is in network standby mode then the
paging involves only reception and never a transmission.

